# 3D hunting shoot



## hound dog (Jul 31, 2010)

Redneck Archery Club Second Annual Hunting Shoot
Sunday, August 22, 2009, 9am until 2pm

REDNECK RENDEZVOUS 
Get ready for Bow Seasons
25 Life-like 3-D Targets placed in realistic hunting situations

From Griffin: Head South on Hwy.19/41, take the second exit south of Griffin exit to the right (hwy. 362/Williamson Rd), go west (right) on Hwy. 362/Williamson Rd for 8 miles to Woodcreek Rd on the left, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right.  Signs will be posted at the turns.

From Alvaton: Head east on Hwy. 362, go approx. 3 miles past Hollinville, Woodcreek Rd will be on the right, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right.
If you are using a GPS, use 1289 Wood Creek Rd. Williamson, Ga. 30292.  That address will put you within 20 yards of our entrance.

If you have any questions feel free to e-mail Scott Wright or Jody Miller at racarchery@yahoo.com 
25 yards maximum distance for kids age 9-15 for $15.00
40 yards maximum for men age 16 and up for $15.00. 
30 yard maximum for woman age 16 and up for $15.00
First three places in each division will receive Belt Buckle. Second and Third will receive plaque. 
Kids 8 and under shoot free from any distance, and they will get a participation medallion. 
Scoring is based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife 
+10 (10 or 12 ring) center vital zone 
+5 (8 ring) vital zone 
+1 ethical pass (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes)
0 clean miss 
-5 non-vital zone (NEGATIVE 5) 
Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.  No broad heads or nibs will be allowed and no range finders.  

High Noon Iron buck shoot out.  You will start at 20 yards, if you hit the vitals, you will move back in five yard increments until you miss.  The last archer standing will win a Belt Buckle and a Gift Certificate for a Zebra Hybrid string worth 50% 0ff.  Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.  There is a $2.00 charge for this shoot. 

A long distance shoot with a twist. $1.00 a shot or $5.00 for six shots. A blob target for the closes to the center of the dot.

We will be giving out free door prizes to some of our lucky shooters so make sure you get your ticket when you sign in. Drawings will be right after the Iron Buck Shoot Out and at 4:30pm you must be present to receive your prize.

We will have a 5 target know shoot for all three classes for a fee of $10.00 with a 50% pay back.  Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.

If you want to bring your 3-D set up and shoot for fun, it will be $15.00


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 1, 2010)

Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.

My bows been set up fer this one all summer. Its about time.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2010)

bowanna said:


> Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.
> 
> My bows been set up fer this one all summer. Its about time.



Glad we could help.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2010)

Been looking at all the stuff we got to give away and getting some more soon. Belt Buckles should be here soon can't wait to see them. The long shoot with a twist going to fun. Got the blob target for the winner of it. Man I'm getting pumped up for this one. I know everyone going to have good time. 

Hope to see a lot of new faces with there hunting bow in hand.
Shooting bows, meeting new friends, hanging out with old ones and eating some hot dogs or hamburgers. What else can you ask for?


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2010)

Look what just came to the door.







Who want one?


----------



## kerbow01 (Aug 3, 2010)

on the flyer, it says that 15 and under shoot youth, but u hav posted that 12 and under only will be allowed in this class, so im just wondering which is true?


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2010)

kerbow01 said:


> on the flyer, it says that 15 and under shoot youth, but u hav posted that 12 and under only will be allowed in this class, so im just wondering which is true?



Thanks fixed it go with the flyer.


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 3, 2010)

Who is that in that picture?


----------



## dmedd (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds like a great time Jody. I wish I was closer.


----------



## Big John (Aug 5, 2010)

EVERYONE BRING YOUR CAMERAS, I want to make a great video/ slide show for this shoot. MAN I like them Belt Buckles.... and a chance for free stuff just for coming to shoot. dmedd you need to come on up for this...


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 5, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Look what just came to the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to smile and maybe someone will want one, or did you mean the buckles.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 5, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> You need to smile and maybe someone will want one, or did you mean the buckles.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 5, 2010)

Everyone mark your calender for this one. I promise you will remember this one for a long time. Cool prizes to go along with a fun shoot. Last shoot for the year, don't miss out on it.


----------



## Big John (Aug 5, 2010)

*EVERYONE BRING YOUR CAMERAS*

We need lots of pictures and videos. It's going to be fun!!!!​


----------



## hound dog (Aug 6, 2010)

This is just some of the prizes.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 6, 2010)

You don't want to miss this one, if it is better than last year, it will be a blast! Good guys that always put on a great shoot!


----------



## GaBear (Aug 6, 2010)

Now Dang it Guys Ya'll know I can't be at 2 shoots at the same time and make it to work. Seeing all them Goodies is gonna make it hard for me  to choose too. I really Like them belt buckles. They look vagley familiar. 

Looks like a great shoot.  Dang it Jody quit twisting my arm will ya.......


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 6, 2010)

Someone donate some gas money so I can come kick some pound Puppy butt   Seriously... I drove up from Tampa to shoot with these guys and it was a blast.. great shoot with great people


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 6, 2010)

Even though he is vertically challenged he puts on a big shoot. You need to come check it out. After we get through with you at Bennett Farms this weekend we'll come and get whats ours at RAC next weekend.


----------



## snake bite (Aug 6, 2010)

*shoot*

Due to my busy schedule, I have not been to any 3d shoots this year but I will be at this one!  It's a blast!  If you own a bow, or call yourself a bowhunter then I promise you, you will have a blast!  Not to mention it's good practice to get ready to let the air out of em in September!  See ya'll there.  Frank, I got $1.62 to donate towards your gas fund.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 6, 2010)

I got $5.00 for you too Frank and Angie said u can crash if you need to.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 6, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Even though he is vertically challenged he puts on a big shoot. You need to come check it out. After we get through with you at Bennett Farms this weekend we'll come and get whats ours at RAC next weekend.



Thanks Blake B but it is not just me the RAC crew puts it on for all of yall.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 6, 2010)

Got lots of killer cool stuff to give away! Will be one of the best shoots we've had.


----------



## braves0624 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey yall come out and support RAC ! They got some great people that run the shoot and some great people helping them. They are some really nice shoots . But mainly come out and have a good time and get ready for bow season. Also come out to RBO the weekend before. Great people there too that run the shoot. Two great shoots in two weekends to prepare you for bow season !


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 8, 2010)

Man look at all those prizes!! This should be the best hunting shoot ever i can't wait!


----------



## DixiePrincess (Aug 9, 2010)

The RAC shoot is gonna be soooooo Awesome!  I can't wait.  Whoop Whoop!!!!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 9, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Even though he is vertically challenged he puts on a big shoot.



Yeah I can't wait to shoot "Jody's" shoot.



hound dog said:


> Thanks Blake B but it is not just me the RAC crew puts it on for all of yall.



Don't give anyone else any credit... we know it's all you Jody! Those "everyone else's" are soft!

I still want to win the empty coke bottle in that one picture!


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 9, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Yeah I can't wait to shoot "Jody's" shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The empty coke bottle is mine, back off.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> The empty coke bottle is mine, back off.



This coke bottle? LOL


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 9, 2010)

Hate to see the 3d season coming to an end. If you have not had a chance to come out and check this shoot out this year you need to make it to this one. A great group of people to talk to and shoot with...


----------



## Illinoisbound (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't wait for this one.  We always have a blast at RAC!


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll try to make it to another great shoot.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 10, 2010)

I guess everyone shooting for coke bottle,,,


----------



## badcompany (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats the first thing I noticed when I saw the picture. Hope they saved it.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 12, 2010)

WOW all I got to say is WOW. Scott went down to RAC and cut a new trail in just for this hunting shoot and man it's a good one.

Thanks Bro. you the man.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, but this morning im so sore I could hardly roll out of bed. It sucks getting old. I may be regreating this one.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 15, 2010)

Well?


----------



## badcompany (Aug 15, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Well?



Feel fine. It will be worth it come Sunday if the people enjoy it. Enough said for now!


----------



## Big John (Aug 16, 2010)

ttt





Big John said:


> *EVERYONE BRING YOUR CAMERAS*
> 
> We need lots of pictures and videos. It's going to be fun!!!!​


----------



## hound dog (Aug 16, 2010)

6 more days. 

Just a reminder we have had some rain if we keep getting rain bring some boots. This is a hunting shoot I would not wear flip flops at this shoot you will be going through the woods just like you were hunting.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't wait! EVERYONE needs to be at this one. If we have atleast 250 shooters show up then we are going to give away Jody's Hunting Bow and maybe even his truck to one lucky person!lol  just playing     Seeya There!!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 16, 2010)

Cant wait for the last RAC of the Season. Hope to see yall there! Great group of folks and looks like they are giving a bunch of prizes out even a coke bottle Come on sunday!


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 16, 2010)

There are going to be some great prizes for sure.  Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## Big John (Aug 17, 2010)

MMM I will try to make it


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Looking forward to this Sunday*

Really looking forward to this shoot,,,waiting all year for it. If anyone out their has never been to RAC, well you don't want to miss this shoot... FUN FUN FUN and more FUN .  This will be a blast off for the end of the season. RBO will be bringing a bus load,,,,,Hope to see everyone their !!! I'm going to win the coke bottle or Jody's truck,,,


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 17, 2010)

Ya'll need to back off the coke bottle is mine, I called dibs on it.


----------



## girlhunter1 (Aug 17, 2010)

i'm gunna be there!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 17, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Ya'll need to back off the coke bottle is mine, I called dibs on it.



Sorry but the coke bottle has been spoken for. I'm keeping it. MY bow and My truck is staying with me.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 17, 2010)

I got a call today and some more prizes will be brought to the shoot. Not sure what. This is going to be some fun.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I got a call today and some more prizes will be brought to the shoot. Not sure what. This is going to be some fun.



I am gonna bring somemore empty coke bottles you can raffle off since everyone wants to win one so bad


----------



## hound dog (Aug 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I am gonna bring somemore empty coke bottles you can raffle off since everyone wants to win one so bad



They are a bunch of TARDS.


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 17, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Sorry but the coke bottle has been spoken for. I'm keeping it. MY bow and My truck is staying with me.



Fine be that way, I'am not coming now.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 17, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Fine be that way, I'am not coming now.



I found some more.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

hound dog said:


> They are a bunch of TARDS.






hound dog said:


> I found some more.



 Come and sign up and get a free empty coke bottle. Come one come all these do not come cheap


----------



## hound dog (Aug 17, 2010)

Bennett Farms make sure you follow the parking signs.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 17, 2010)

DixiePrincess you have to shoot with the men at this shoot.


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 17, 2010)

hound dog said:


> DixiePrincess you have to shoot with the men at this shoot.



She is gonna need someone to hold her beer.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 17, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> She is gonna need someone to hold her beer.



She is going to kick you in the you know where.


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 17, 2010)

Can't wait for the shoot.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 17, 2010)

hound dog said:


> She is going to kick you in the you know where.



 nothing to hurt their,,, Come on Sunday


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow so we can bring beer since we have all kinds a beer holders avialable  

Now all I need is someone to tote my bow for me Oh and find my lost arrows!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow so we can bring beer since we have all kinds a beer holders avialable
> 
> Now all I need is someone to tote my bow for me Oh and find my lost arrows!



No BEER.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow so we can bring beer since we have all kinds a beer holders avialable
> 
> Now all I need is someone to tote my bow for me Oh and find my lost arrows!



Ok,,,DJ I'll tote your bow,,,but thats it...No beer holding, cause I have a rep. to keep up,,,


----------



## hound dog (Aug 17, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Ok,,,DJ I'll tote your bow,,,but thats it...No beer holding, cause I have a rep. to keep up,,,



No BEER.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

hound dog said:


> No BEER.


 
Okay  I will need someone to carry my empty coke bottle around I win!!




passthru24 said:


> Ok,,,DJ I'll tote your bow,,,but thats it...No beer holding, cause I have a rep. to keep up,,,



Woo hoo I got a bow caddy


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 17, 2010)

hound dog said:


> No BEER.



Hey pull alittle to the left and get those panties out of a wad  ,,,we know their is NO BEER,,,LOL


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Hey pull alittle to the left and those panties out of a wad  ,,,we know their is NO BEER,,,LOL



yep I already shoot bad enough


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 17, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Hey pull alittle to the left and get those panties out of a wad  ,,,we know their is NO BEER,,,LOL




  ,,,lol,,,


----------



## DixiePrincess (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG!!!!!  Yall are so crazy!  First of all, until I have a kickstand, I will be shooting in women's class.  And second of all, are there any empty beer cans that I might be able to win?  Heck, I guess according to some people, I could provide my own!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

DixiePrincess said:


> OMG!!!!!  Yall are so crazy!  First of all, until I have a kickstand, I will be shooting in women's class.  And second of all, are there any empty beer cans that I might be able to win?  Heck, I guess according to some people, I could provide my own!



I thought that was what the dog was talking about when it came to more prizes. So your not bringing your emptys then?


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 18, 2010)

5 more days,,, See ya'll then..


----------



## bigpig (Aug 18, 2010)

We will be there for sure! should be a BLAST


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 18, 2010)

I dont get it.


----------



## young gunna (Aug 18, 2010)

You never do


----------



## hound dog (Aug 18, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> I dont get it.


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 18, 2010)

Four more days


----------



## Big John (Aug 19, 2010)

Come one come all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 19, 2010)

Come see if your ready for deer season. Some interesting shots to test your abilities, plus the Iron Buck. Don't miss out on our last one.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 19, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Come see if your ready for deer season. Some interesting shots to test your abilities, plus the Iron Buck. Don't miss out on our last one.



I'm never ready for anything,,,but I'm ready for this shoot..Just going to shoot and have a blast.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 19, 2010)

Have fun guys, will be in Macon both days......at the hospital.....shooting would be more fun.....


----------



## badcompany (Aug 19, 2010)

David, I wish you could be here man but we are aware of your situation and know you are where you need to be. There will be more shoots to come, but only one pops.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Aug 19, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Yeah I can't wait to shoot "Jody's" shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you want dip spit in it or you want us to clean it out..... im glad jodys shoot is coming up


----------



## hound dog (Aug 19, 2010)

It is ready.
25 target course.
5 target know shoot.
Iron Buck shoot out.
Long Distance shoot with a twist.
A lot of fun things to do so plan to stay all day.

O and a lot of prizes to give away.

We hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 19, 2010)

Matt Sowell said:


> ..... im glad jodys shoot is coming up


----------



## hound dog (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep My shoot I did it all. 

But thanks to Scott, Robert, Angie, Traci, Corey, Christopher and Todd For all the help.

Setting the targets, Cutting the grass and every thing else that went into putting this shoot on.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 19, 2010)

And a BIG Thanks for all the support we get from everyone. Yall make us what we are.


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 19, 2010)

I enjoyed working at the club today in the heat.  I got to spend time with The Hound Dog.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 19, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> I enjoyed working at the club today in the heat.  I got to spend time with The Hound Dog.



It was hot. Thanks for carrying my water.


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 19, 2010)

I will carry your water anytime Mr. Dog.


----------



## Big John (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL work like a dog for a dog it's just a dog E dog  world....


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 19, 2010)

Man i scored BIG on some more prizes to give out!  I have enough soup i can give the first 50 shooters a free can!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 19, 2010)

I wonder what them ol River Bottom Boys been up to this week?


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 19, 2010)

I heard Passthru24 was gonna ride his new chopper to the RAC shoot!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 19, 2010)

They say DJ finally broke down and got himself a new pair of binoculars just for this RAC shoot!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 19, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> They say DJ finally broke down and got himself a new pair of binoculars just for this RAC shoot! View attachment 550885



Yep I would have used my high dollar ones made of bulight cans but didnt want no one to try and steel em!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like todd and the rest of the crew are relaxing after getting ready for the shoot!


----------



## TEE-BONE (Aug 20, 2010)

I will be there , I will be coming from the Buckmasters expo in montgomery sunday morning, but none the less I/we are coming think my boy Archer is coming too. its gonna be a great shoot and fun time. I am so ready to sit in a tree in a few weeks .
T-Bone


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 20, 2010)

TEE-BONE said:


> I will be there , I will be coming from the Buckmasters expo in montgomery sunday morning, but none the less I/we are coming think my boy Archer is coming too. its gonna be a great shoot and fun time. I am so ready to sit in a tree in a few weeks .
> T-Bone




Yall travel safe!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 20, 2010)

Look forward to seeing you and Archer for the shoot. Thanks for your support.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yaaa Whoo,,,,,2 more days,,,RAC here we come


----------



## hound dog (Aug 20, 2010)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> View attachment 550873     Man i scored BIG on some more prizes to give out!  I have enough soup i can give the first 50 shooters a free can!





Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> I wonder what them ol River Bottom Boys been up to this week?                                                                                                           View attachment 550883





Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> I heard Passthru24 was gonna ride his new chopper to the RAC shoot! View attachment 550884





Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> They say DJ finally broke down and got himself a new pair of binoculars just for this RAC shoot! View attachment 550885



Todd has lost it yall.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats not funny,,, It's the truth,,,


----------



## Big John (Aug 20, 2010)

RBOs COOK BOOK


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 20, 2010)

Killit and grillit, that's our motto!!!!

 Ya'll get ready were coming, were coming and Chuck is coming with us!!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 20, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Killit and grillit, that's our motto!!!!
> 
> Ya'll get ready were coming, were coming and Chuck is coming with us!!!!!!



Chuck who?


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Killitgrillit i saw you in town today! You looked like you had something on your mind!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 20, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Looks like todd and the rest of the crew are relaxing after getting ready for the shoot!


   The RBO crew at the Beach!!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 20, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Just a reminder we have had some rain if we keep getting rain bring some boots. This is a hunting shoot I would not wear flip flops at this shoot you will be going through the woods just like you were hunting.



Brings some boots or some shoes you can get muddy we are getting some rain.

Just in case.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 21, 2010)

I just got another call we have some more prizes coming. WOW. Not sure what they are bringing we will see tomarrow. 

We can't believe all the support we are getting. We just want to thank everyone so much.


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 21, 2010)

Everyone come and shoot with us tomorrow.  Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 21, 2010)

RBO will be their in force,,,,RBO crew coming in a bus,,


----------



## hound dog (Aug 21, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> RBO will be their in force,,,,RBO crew coming in a bus,,



Can yall come by the house and pick Angie and me up at 6am.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 21, 2010)

Come on everyone this RAC shoot is gonna be alot of fun!!


----------



## Big John (Aug 21, 2010)

big john said:


> *Everyone Bring Your Cameras*
> 
> We need lots of pictures and Videos. It's going to be fun!!!!​



See you in the AM!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking forward to the shoot


----------



## Big John (Aug 21, 2010)

yes it is!!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 21, 2010)

yes it is what?


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 22, 2010)

Time to get up.


----------



## Big John (Aug 22, 2010)

IM UP!!!! Going to win me some COOL Stuff...


----------



## TEE-BONE (Aug 22, 2010)

leaving the hotel in montgomery, AL right now ,,, head to GA to fling some aierals ... see you soon


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm up and getting ready. I'm going to win me some cool stuff !


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 22, 2010)

i thought you weren't a morning person??????????  it's not even 8 am, and you're up and at-em.  you must really want their "cool stuff"


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 22, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> RBO will be their in force,,,,RBO crew coming in a bus,,



Is that the church bus that Jim R was driving?


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 22, 2010)

why arent the scores up yet, it is already 7pm.


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 22, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Is that the church bus that Jim R was driving?


Jims bus is going to be a little shorter than that one.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 22, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> i thought you weren't a morning person??????????  it's not even 8 am, and you're up and at-em.  you must really want their "cool stuff"



They wanted my camcorder to film the event. Didn't want them to miss anything because of me.  After the shoot, I didn't even stay for the cool stuff. I gave my ticket to a kid and went to check my trail cam. Figured he'd like it. 

It was fun though, they put together an awesome shoot.   Heres a few pics.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 22, 2010)

it looks like the bt is retired until after huntin' season


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 22, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> it looks like the bt is retired until after huntin' season



Carter squeeze me, may even hunt with it. Its all surprise.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 22, 2010)

due to the fact we just got home from getting everything torn down, scores will not be posted until tomorrow. thanks to all that came and supported us today.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 22, 2010)

This shoot was a blast if you missed you yall missed a good one! Thanks RAC for another great day. Yall are a class act!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh yeah. Almost forgot. Thanks for the decal Jody. Didn't see it til half way home.


----------



## Big John (Aug 22, 2010)

Man It was fun... None of this could happen with out these people.... The Dog can smile....


----------



## DixiePrincess (Aug 22, 2010)

GREAT shoot today yall.  It was a blast.  Whoop Whoop!!


----------

